# CC and Coilovers



## gray422 (May 4, 2013)

okay so i just got my CC about 3 weeks ago and I need the low life back in my life! I need help with coilover decisions. Im looking for a set that go LOW and im gonna need some custom spring rates. If anyone can pint me in the right direction that would be great thanks!


----------



## gray422 (May 4, 2013)

anyone?!


----------



## TMCCRline (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm on Koni SS coilovers..... and love 'em!!!
Adjustable dampers are the way to go.

I'm at 24.5" FTG and there's room to spin down further.
I like the flush look..... no tuck or poke for me.
Don't go without the 27mm Hotchkis RSB!






































Consider them!!!

TM


----------



## gray422 (May 4, 2013)

awesome man thank you I'm defiantly gonna look into them ! are you running custom spring rates? im looking to do 12k all around.


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

TMCCRline said:


> I'm on Koni SS coilovers..... and love 'em!!!
> Adjustable dampers are the way to go.
> 
> I'm at 24.5" FTG and there's room to spin down further.
> ...


 What he said. I am on Koni as well. Love them!


----------



## gray422 (May 4, 2013)

have any problem lowered on 19's?


----------



## phareastcoastb4 (Nov 28, 2010)

gray422 said:


> have any problem lowered on 19's?


 I am lowered on Oettinger RXX 19x8.5 with a et35 and 235-35-19 Toyo proxes4 Plus tires .. i just lowered it with ST coilovers . I have 3 threads left to go lower in the front and I have the coils all the way down in the rear .. I hope that helps


----------



## Jusa358Sonic (Oct 8, 2012)

Another shot on the Konis. Ride is awesome!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm on Koni's as well... 










The ride is good, considering how low the car is. Although, I wish it handles big bumps better. Over all, it's about a 7.5-8 out of 10. If you have the budget, consider Koni, HPA or KW which are mostly highend coils since it will provide you with the best comfort. If you don't care about comfort and just want to go low, then there's a plethora of cheap coils to choose from. Keep this in mind, you get what you pay for.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

I just had Konis installed last week, and they didn't listen to me when I told them I wanted 30 from full soft. When they were finished they told me they set it a 50%. 

This would have been ok if I lived where they were installed at because they have nice roads. The streets in Chicago are making it unpleasant ride especially with my GF groaning at me. 

I am going to get them adjusted this Sunday to maybe 20%. I


----------



## Kvn22 (Apr 1, 2009)

KW V3!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> I just had Konis installed last week, and they didn't listen to me when I told them I wanted 30 from full soft. When they were finished they told me they set it a 50%.
> 
> This would have been ok if I lived where they were installed at because they have nice roads. The streets in Chicago are making it unpleasant ride especially with my GF groaning at me.
> 
> I am going to get them adjusted this Sunday to maybe 20%. I


 Good luck, dude. Getting the perfect setting (not too soft, not too hard) for Koni's is somewhat difficult. I'm medium in the rear and about a quarter turn from full soft in the front and it's still somewhat hard, especially over big bumps. I went on the date night with my wife last weekend ( first time she rode in my car w/ Koni's) and she felt all of the big bumps and what not.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Kvn22 said:


> KW V3!


 
:thumbup::thumbup: Yeah buddy!


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

van33 said:


> Good luck, dude. Getting the perfect setting (not too soft, not too hard) for Koni's is somewhat difficult. I'm medium in the rear and about a quarter turn from full soft in the front and it's still somewhat hard, especially over big bumps. I went on the date night with my wife last weekend ( first time she rode in my car w/ Koni's) and she felt all of the big bumps and what not.


 This Sunday I am getting them adjusted, it is a rough ride on my stock 235/40/18. The original plans of 235/20/20's don't seem like a option I want take anymore unless I can dial in the suspension better. 

Just to clarify do the Koni's only spin one revolution as far as dampening adjustment? I am going to watch them adjust it this time, and knowing this info would help out.


----------



## gray422 (May 4, 2013)

sweet thanks everyone and i want coils that go extremely low ! lol and im gonna run 19x10 in the rear and 19x9 up front. Anyone know offset that will be flush/slight poke


----------



## benspeed83 (Apr 10, 2013)

gray422 said:


> sweet thanks everyone and i want coils that go extremely low ! lol and im gonna run 19x10 in the rear and 19x9 up front. Anyone know offset that will be flush/slight poke


 Depends on the wheel offset but you will have at least a minor poke running a 10 out back. The 9 could go flush or poke depending again on offset.


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

H&R Street Performance SS ( dampening Adj ) 10 threads left up front ( after settling ) and about 3-5 threads rear. All collars and perches still in. 

 

It rides like a dream. have 14k miles on the car, handles great on the interstate, took the car to WI, then Chicago, then NC then back to MD.... I took the car on the Tail of the dragon and have absolutely Zero Complaints!


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

kaeo773 said:


> This Sunday I am getting them adjusted, it is a rough ride on my stock 235/40/18. The original plans of 235/20/20's don't seem like a option I want take anymore unless I can dial in the suspension better.
> 
> Just to clarify do the Koni's only spin one revolution as far as dampening adjustment? I am going to watch them adjust it this time, and knowing this info would help out.


 For the fronts, it's easy cause the rod locks after going full soft or full stiff (turning counter clockwise and clockwise). But for the rear, it's somewhat difficult. I would call Koni and ask for assistance if I were you. 

20's with 20 series tires on Koni's . No way unless you want to jar your brain everytime to hit a large bump on the road. I too would like to run a slightly larger wheel, maybe 19's, but unless my ride get drastically more comfortable (maybe going soft in the rear), I don't think I'll go that route just yet. I have a very long commute to work (25 miles each way) and comfort is my number one priority.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

gray422 said:


> sweet thanks everyone and i want coils that go extremely low ! lol and im gonna run 19x10 in the rear and 19x9 up front. Anyone know offset that will be flush/slight poke


 You wanna go extremely low??? I hope you have good roads.... Try the H&R Ultra Low then. If you wanna go low, spend the money and don't go cheap and ruin the cars ride. Go with a reputable coilover manufacturer that spent money on R&D as opposed to some coil manufacturer that simply just threw stuff together. Remember, you get what you pay for.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

van33 said:


> For the fronts, it's easy cause the rod locks after going full soft or full stiff (turning counter clockwise and clockwise). But for the rear, it's somewhat difficult. I would call Koni and ask for assistance if I were you.
> 
> 20's with 20 series tires on Koni's . No way unless you want to jar your brain everytime to hit a large bump on the road. I too would like to run a slightly larger wheel, maybe 19's, but unless my ride get drastically more comfortable (maybe going soft in the rear), I don't think I'll go that route just yet. I have a very long commute to work (25 miles each way) and comfort is my number one priority.


 typo = 235/30/20


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I like the OEMish look so, I went with the H&R Sports. I also have the 26mm H&R front sway bar. I am gonna do the 24mm rear sway, but I've been crazy busy.

Anyway, I've had a lot of car aficionados in my CC and everyone of them leave their jaw on the floor mat. I know the K04 has something to do with that, but the H&R package has a refined/tuned feel to it. There is no compromise to the suspension feel. That said, I will admit that the front sway bar made a fairly significant difference. It tied the whole front end together with a tight yet not racer feel.

Spacing on the 19" 35's is almost perfectly even across the fender. That's as low as I am willing to go and the H&R Sports did what I was looking for. Maybe I could have done better, but I have a hard time believing so.


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

I see a lot of people saying the are running koni SS coils. I just want to clarify are these the H&R SS with koni shocks or the FK Silverline X Coils with koni shocks or something totally different. 
Also are you having to use wheel spacers?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Totally different. HR uses both bilstein and Koni. Dampers. They then valve it accordingly with their spring rates. They are not " Koni " coil overs.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

L8Train said:


> I see a lot of people saying the are running koni SS coils. I just want to clarify are these the H&R SS with koni shocks or the FK Silverline X Coils with koni shocks or something totally different.
> Also are you having to use wheel spacers?


 No, they are Koni coilovers which are differnt from the ones you listed. This is where I bought my Konis and it came to like 1,072 with shipping: http://wrdusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?...=11505080&Category_Code=a6a_gti20t_suspension


----------



## gray422 (May 4, 2013)

yes my past car was 2 inchs of the ground so ill be good just have to be aware of your roads and you are good. I will defiantly take a look at ultra lows


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

kaeo773 said:


> No, they are Koni coilovers which are differnt from the ones you listed. This is where I bought my Konis and it came to like 1,072 with shipping: http://wrdusa.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?...=11505080&Category_Code=a6a_gti20t_suspension


 Thanks, Are these stainless steel? there is no description on the link.


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

L8Train said:


> Thanks, Are these stainless steel? there is no description on the link.


 to be honest I don't know, PM CarNut84GTi from WRD he is great at answering questions


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

L8Train said:


> Thanks, Are these stainless steel? there is no description on the link.


Koni's are not stainless, but rather cadmium plated. They look like they're stainless, but they're not. They do however stand up to the elements, so no worries about corrosion or rusting. If you're interested with a set, PM me as I am in the process of selling my car. I'm taking out my Koni coilovers this week.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

gray422 said:


> okay so i just got my CC about 3 weeks ago and I need the low life back in my life! I need help with coilover decisions. Im looking for a set that go LOW and im gonna need some custom spring rates. If anyone can pint me in the right direction that would be great thanks!


in terms of custom spring rates :

you'll have to find something that works with the Ground Control springs (made by Eibach)
http://www.ground-control-store.com/products/category.php/CA=214


----------



## L8Train (Oct 7, 2011)

van33 said:


> Koni's are not stainless, but rather cadmium plated. They look like they're stainless, but they're not. They do however stand up to the elements, so no worries about corrosion or rusting. If you're interested with a set, PM me as I am in the process of selling my car. I'm taking out my Koni coilovers this week.


PMed


----------



## kaeo773 (Mar 16, 2013)

I just got my Konis adjusted to about 20% from soft, and that made a huge improvement from the 50+% the originally were set.


----------



## zimmer_cc (Jan 19, 2013)

Wouldn't recommend them but to show, FK Streetlines spun all the way down in the rear with both collars in and 8 threads up in the front on 19's.. Previous cars I had the FK Silverline X's and they were great (they slam if needed, fully adjustable with Koni inserts, and Stainless body's) I bought the Streetlines for a temporary solution while I am waiting for my air ride to come in


----------



## gray422 (May 4, 2013)

love them wheels man and does anyone know about having to notch the frame on the passenger side because the axle hits the frame under 24" FTG? or is that just some bull I read?


----------



## R.Byers (Apr 26, 2010)

gray422 said:


> love them wheels man and does anyone know about having to notch the frame on the passenger side because the axle hits the frame under 24" FTG? or is that just some bull I read?


I'm at 24.5 and hit, so yes it's true.


----------



## gray422 (May 4, 2013)

R.Byers said:


> I'm at 24.5 and hit, so yes it's true.


ahhh damn okay thank you.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

gray422 said:


> love them wheels man and does anyone know about having to notch the frame on the passenger side because the axle hits the frame under 24" FTG? or is that just some bull I read?


You might hit, depending on the load on the car. Some hit, some don't. But if you'd like to go below 25", it's highly recommended that you be notched just to be on the safe side.


----------



## gray422 (May 4, 2013)

van33 said:


> You might hit, depending on the load on the car. Some hit, some don't. But if you'd like to go below 25", it's highly recommended that you be notched just to be on the safe side.


oh yeah defiantly gonna get it notched. thanks again


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

picture of konis all the way down?


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

f_399 said:


> picture of konis all the way down?


http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4139/4905934966_df2746a69e_z.jpg


----------



## f_399 (May 8, 2006)

sfccryder said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4139/4905934966_df2746a69e_z.jpg


looks great! all collars and perch still in?


----------



## TIN. (Jul 7, 2013)

Nice cc's. Been debating picking one up.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

sfccryder said:


>



I thought Dion is running H&R Ultra Low. I don't think Koni goes that low... 

correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

mango_springroll said:


> I thought Dion is running H&R Ultra Low. I don't think Koni goes that low...
> 
> correct me if i'm wrong.


i believe this photo was taken on 8/18/2010 when he went to koni ss.
on 5/13/2011 he went with the h&r ultralows.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

sfccryder said:


> i believe this photo was taken on 8/18/2010 when he went to koni ss.
> on 5/13/2011 he went with the h&r ultralows.


:thumbup:


----------



## mikegrattan (Jan 1, 2014)

BOUDAH said:


> H&R Street Performance SS ( dampening Adj ) 10 threads left up front ( after settling ) and about 3-5 threads rear. All collars and perches still in.
> 
> 
> 
> It rides like a dream. have 14k miles on the car, handles great on the interstate, took the car to WI, then Chicago, then NC then back to MD.... I took the car on the Tail of the dragon and have absolutely Zero Complaints!


Looks great! What's your tire/wheel setup?


----------



## mikegrattan (Jan 1, 2014)

jspirate said:


> I like the OEMish look so, I went with the H&R Sports. I also have the 26mm H&R front sway bar. I am gonna do the 24mm rear sway, but I've been crazy busy.
> 
> Anyway, I've had a lot of car aficionados in my CC and everyone of them leave their jaw on the floor mat. I know the K04 has something to do with that, but the H&R package has a refined/tuned feel to it. There is no compromise to the suspension feel. That said, I will admit that the front sway bar made a fairly significant difference. It tied the whole front end together with a tight yet not racer feel.
> 
> Spacing on the 19" 35's is almost perfectly even across the fender. That's as low as I am willing to go and the H&R Sports did what I was looking for. Maybe I could have done better, but I have a hard time believing so.


I just ordered the H&R Street Perf. kit. I did not see the H&R Sport during my research; would those be firmer than the Street Perf. I just bought?


----------



## gneboardin (Nov 2, 2001)

Anyone that is running ST coilovers want to give their opinions? I had them on my B6 S4 and I loved them..


----------



## mikegrattan (Jan 1, 2014)

*Is this as low as the H&R Street Perf. coilovers go?*

My installer says that this is the lowest the rear springs will go. I have three fingers clearance between the tire and the wheel well. Is the installer wrong or right?

H&R Street Perf. Coilovers; TSW Nurburgring 19x8 wheels; Continental DW 245/35/19s.


----------



## airmax1 (Dec 8, 2008)

gneboardin said:


> Anyone that is running ST coilovers want to give their opinions? I had them on my B6 S4 and I loved them..


Love them, I have for 500 miles only, so not much of feedback. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTeyeeee (May 18, 2007)

mikegrattan said:


> My installer says that this is the lowest the rear springs will go. I have three fingers clearance between the tire and the wheel well. Is the installer wrong or right?
> 
> H&R Street Perf. Coilovers; TSW Nurburgring 19x8 wheels; Continental DW 245/35/19s.


I'd say it's accurate. I have the same set up and the rears still have a slight gap. Wasn't trying to go to low so i am happy with it but the ST.s Koni SS, and HR Ultra lows seem to be the ones that go low enough to be flush.


----------



## gray422 (May 4, 2013)

Anyone recommend H&R Ultra lows and if anyone has them how is the ride?


----------



## CeexCee (Dec 23, 2013)

Suspension: FK G85 (came off from my mk6 GLI) - I have about few threads left to go even lower but i can't right now w/o pulling my rear fenders. 


(Wheels: MIRO STP 3) - 19x8.5 F (215/35/19) ET35 / 19x9.5 R (235/35/19) ET45


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

*FK Streetline Coilovers*

I have a 2012 cc VR6 4motion that I've owned for about 1.5 yrs. It has about 45K miles. Overall, I really like the car, but my biggest gripe is the extremely soft damping of the stock struts/shocks. When I go over bumps at speed, the car bounces up and down like a late 70s Buick. The steering feels good, and I don't sense an excessive about of body lean in corners. Obviously, this isn't a race car and I have no intention of turning it into one. But, if there was an economical solution to the "Buick bounce", I'd be up for it. I noticed the FK Streetline kit that ECS sells, which is currently selling for $350. That seems tempting. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with these kits on a cc, especially a VR6 4M.

Thanks.
Roger


----------



## yusuke280 (Apr 20, 2005)

gray422 said:


> Anyone recommend H&R Ultra lows and if anyone has them how is the ride?


8 or 10 way dampening adjustments, can go a lot lower.. can't complain much to be honest :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Stinky999 said:


> I have a 2012 cc VR6 4motion that I've owned for about 1.5 yrs. It has about 45K miles. Overall, I really like the car, but my biggest gripe is the extremely soft damping of the stock struts/shocks. When I go over bumps at speed, the car bounces up and down like a late 70s Buick. The steering feels good, and I don't sense an excessive about of body lean in corners. Obviously, this isn't a race car and I have no intention of turning it into one. But, if there was an economical solution to the "Buick bounce", I'd be up for it. I noticed the FK Streetline kit that ECS sells, which is currently selling for $350. That seems tempting. I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with these kits on a cc, especially a VR6 4M.
> 
> Thanks.
> Roger


Having sold and installed several hundred sets of the streetlines in the past, all they do well is go super low. That's it.
Compared to any other coilovers we've installed to either a CC or B6 Passat, I've always found the ride quality and handling to be horrible.
I just looked at the part number being sold for the VR6 4motion models and it's the same as what they sell for everything else.
Since you have a 4motion VR6 car, it's only going to be worse than the FWD cars.


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Having sold and installed several hundred sets of the streetlines in the past, all they do well is go super low. That's it.
> Compared to any other coilovers we've installed to either a CC or B6 Passat, I've always found the ride quality and handling to be horrible.
> I just looked at the part number being sold for the VR6 4motion models and it's the same as what they sell for everything else.
> Since you have a 4motion VR6 car, it's only going to be worse than the FWD cars.


Any suggestions for a cost effective solution to my "Buick Bounce"? How about the Bilstein B4s? Or KYB Excel G? Would those be better than the stock Sachs? I know the Bilstein HD or Sports would be much better, but they are also much more expensive.

Roger


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Stinky999 said:


> Any suggestions for a cost effective solution to my "Buick Bounce"? How about the Bilstein B4s? Or KYB Excel G? Would those be better than the stock Sachs? I know the Bilstein HD or Sports would be much better, but they are also much more expensive.
> 
> Roger


The Bilstein B4s for the CC are going to stiffen it up a little bit, but not a ton. I just looked them up for suggested application and they show them as being a recommended factory replacement strut.
I would also look into getting aftermarket springs like maybe H&R (or the Eibach kit if you want less of a drop). A stiffer spring rate is going to help with body roll a lot.


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The Bilstein B4s for the CC are going to stiffen it up a little bit, but not a ton. I just looked them up for suggested application and they show them as being a recommended factory replacement strut.
> I would also look into getting aftermarket springs like maybe H&R (or the Eibach kit if you want less of a drop). A stiffer spring rate is going to help with body roll a lot.


Thanks for the feedback. I'm really not too concerned about the springs. When I go into a corner hard, the body doesn't lean that much. The issue is more uncontrolled rebound over bumps. I also would prefer not to lower it if possible. Again, this isn't a track toy (that's what the Porsches are for!). I put Bilstein Sports on my 911 many years ago as part of a complete suspension upgrade and they have been great, so I am a bit partial towards the brand. I've noticed that they show two B4s as being applicable for the CC, one for "standard" and one for "sport" suspension. To the best of my knowledge, there wasn't a "sport" suspension option available for the CC (at least not in 2012). The VW marketing materials describe all CCs as having "sport tuned" suspension. Not sure if this means that they all came with what was previously "sport" suspension on the Passats, or if this is just marketing BS. Any idea which B4 shock would be appropriate for the CC, and is there even any material difference in the damping between the two? Thanks again.

Roger


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Stinky999 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I'm really not too concerned about the springs. When I go into a corner hard, the body doesn't lean that much. The issue is more uncontrolled rebound over bumps. I also would prefer not to lower it if possible. Again, this isn't a track toy (that's what the Porsches are for!). I put Bilstein Sports on my 911 many years ago as part of a complete suspension upgrade and they have been great, so I am a bit partial towards the brand. I've noticed that they show two B4s as being applicable for the CC, one for "standard" and one for "sport" suspension. To the best of my knowledge, there wasn't a "sport" suspension option available for the CC (at least not in 2012). The VW marketing materials describe all CCs as having "sport tuned" suspension. Not sure if this means that they all came with what was previously "sport" suspension on the Passats, or if this is just marketing BS. Any idea which B4 shock would be appropriate for the CC, and is there even any material difference in the damping between the two? Thanks again.
> 
> Roger


Hehe, interestingly enough the CC body has a torsional rigidity rating (under 1% difference) that almost matches a 997 generation 911.
They're still currently the stiffest chassis that VW sells and make for a great (though not 911 great obviously) track car.

The "sport" suspension that they include from the factory on the CC is a load of crap.
Now they do have a slightly stiffer chassis than the Passat due to the lower roofline, I will give them that.
The amount of body roll that my car had when I drove it off of the dealer lot was ridiculous.
Needless to say I ended up putting coilovers on my car about a day later.
Every time that I have to test drive a CC at my shop, I always wonder how the owner can put up with just how soft it is.

The Bilstein B4s are coming up as part number 22-151070 for the front and 22-151056 for the CC. The B4s use twin tube dampers and the B6 uses monotube dampers.


----------



## Stinky999 (Sep 14, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hehe, interestingly enough the CC body has a torsional rigidity rating (under 1% difference) that almost matches a 997 generation 911.
> They're still currently the stiffest chassis that VW sells and make for a great (though not 911 great obviously) track car.
> 
> The "sport" suspension that they include from the factory on the CC is a load of crap.
> ...


I figured "sport tuned" was marketing BS. Our Q7 (with coils) has a sportier ride than the CC. When I google those two part numbers, the 070 part shows for "sport" suspension and the 056 as "standard". I would hope that maybe the 070 has slightly stiffer damping? Or maybe it is designed for a lower ride height on the Passat "sport suspension" cars?

Roger


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

gray422 said:


> Anyone recommend H&R Ultra lows and if anyone has them how is the ride?


Didn't know UL's were available for the CC.

Have a set on my Mk3, and they are very firm, but ride extremely nice considering the high spring rates. Dampening is on the money

At this point I will only buy H&R's on cars I have coils on. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

Stinky999 said:


> I figured "sport tuned" was marketing BS. Our Q7 (with coils) has a sportier ride than the CC. When I google those two part numbers, the 070 part shows for "sport" suspension and the 056 as "standard". I would hope that maybe the 070 has slightly stiffer damping? Or maybe it is designed for a lower ride height on the Passat "sport suspension" cars?
> 
> Roger


My bad, the listing puts the shocks right next to each other in the online catalog and I just assumed that was the rear shock.
You are correct, one is for cars equipped with the "sport" suspension and the other is standard.
The "sport" suspension on most VWs is slightly lower and has a slightly stiffer spring rate, so the version listed for the "sport" suspension is probably valved to match.


----------



## atm389 (May 2, 2012)

Ksports all the way down 0 issues ride quality isnt bad. 32 levels of dampening and they slammed my CC once they settled even more ...frame notch is probably next and some custom springs to lower even more ...stay static friends 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

TheBurninator said:


> Didn't know UL's were available for the CC.
> 
> Have a set on my Mk3, and they are very firm, but ride extremely nice considering the high spring rates. Dampening is on the money
> 
> At this point I will only buy H&R's on cars I have coils on. :thumbup:


They don't make them specifically for the CC, but the MKV/MKVI versions fit. These came off a Golf R:


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

golfIVever said:


> They don't make them specifically for the CC, but the MKV/MKVI versions fit. These came off a Golf R:


I've been looking for pics of these Neuspeed wheels on CC  They look great and lighter than VMR 810  

I have Ultra Lows too and definitely can sit low. The comfort level wouldn't be sacrificed much comparing to FK/SoloWerks


----------



## Taviper (Feb 27, 2018)

Going to bump this rather than make a new thread. Does anyone here know how low is the threshold for frame notching? I bought a set of BC Racing DS extreme low coils. Spun the front down to max low, and im at 24.75" & 24.5" FTG. 

I called them, asked why it was so high. They said extreme low go 3.5-4", i just need a frame notch. Stuck my hand under, axle still clears the frame. 

I'm at a loss for why these are only "eh" low. Front isn't even tucking. Little bit peeved. I was expecting 23.5-23.75" FTG

Any knowledge if im supposed to notch for the swaybar or axle or something? 








[/url]IMG_20180410_155543526 by Trevor Raczak, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

If the front clearance is going to be 23" FTG or less, you should frame notch the passenger side so the axle won't hit/rub the frame on turning into driveway or ramp, OR on uneven road. I was on H&R ultra lows. I also had my fender rolled and slight pulled, and trimmed the fender liner.


----------



## Taviper (Feb 27, 2018)

mango_springroll said:


> If the front clearance is going to be 23" FTG or less, you should frame notch the passenger side so the axle won't hit/rub the frame on turning into driveway or ramp, OR on uneven road. I was on H&R ultra lows. I also had my fender rolled and slight pulled, and trimmed the fender liner.


 I'm not even sure how to get into the sub 24" FTG territory. I'm glad to know it isn't the frame notch that's holding me back though. Tempted to buy a different set of coils for the front.


----------



## golfIVever (Feb 17, 2003)

Taviper said:


> I'm not even sure how to get into the sub 24" FTG territory. I'm glad to know it isn't the frame notch that's holding me back though. Tempted to buy a different set of coils for the front.


You would know if your axle was hitting, both by noise and marks from the contact. But it does seem weird that you have the extreme low version and that is where you are sitting. Do you have pics of the fronts installed?

If you are looking to get much lower, I would recommend the H&R Ultra Lows for the MKV/MKVI platform. Ride good and you will definitely tuck with room to go. Just took mine off this week for air.


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

Taviper said:


> I'm not even sure how to get into the sub 24" FTG territory. I'm glad to know it isn't the frame notch that's holding me back though. Tempted to buy a different set of coils for the front.


Could it be the struts didn't sit all the way down to the holder? That happened to me when my friend initially installing my solowerks coilovers. The strut holders were spread wide enough to be seated all the way down. Not doubting your installation process.. Just a thought...


----------



## Taviper (Feb 27, 2018)

golfIVever said:


> You would know if your axle was hitting, both by noise and marks from the contact. But it does seem weird that you have the extreme low version and that is where you are sitting. Do you have pics of the fronts installed?
> 
> If you are looking to get much lower, I would recommend the H&R Ultra Lows for the MKV/MKVI platform. Ride good and you will definitely tuck with room to go. Just took mine off this week for air.


Of course I want to go much lower! I'm committing to a life of hell. Pic of front installed below. 


The front springs are already preloaded 3/4", and that maxed out how low I can thread the strut. 

Passenger side axle is hitting the swaybar, but doesn't seem to be riding on it. 
IMG_20180420_192632482


----------

